# New Member



## Notalwaysstrong (Jul 22, 2019)

Hi, I’m a new member. My husband and I both come from some broken and drama filled families and I’m hoping I can get in biased advice from people with experience in life, marriage, parenting and career. Maybe I can even offer advice of my own. I look forward to learning from all of you!


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Welcome! Feed it to us ..... we're hungry !!!


----------

